# b13 skyline tails



## sentra94casper (Jul 4, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=56299



go there to check em' out....


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

any chance on telling me how much they are and where i can get these at?? im starting to pursue making my b13 look good, i'll post pics soon...i have a dent and some paint issues which i would like to know how to get fixed


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

he's custom making them, you get them from him.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

He's also working on some for the B14 too if anyone wants them. Just a heads up.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I think these are awesome and we 200sx drivers need something like these very badly! Only problem i have is like everyone else, with the inner tails, because the 200sx's have both the inner and outter tails. Also, remember the 98's are a lil different than the 95-97 200's, so remember that also. I can guarantee you will sell alot of these if you can get some going for the 200 and b-14/b-15 sentra drivers.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, looks just about as good as ScorchN200SX's work. :thumbup:


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

very nice, but as with all custom lights, they are not DOT approved... I see some people getting tickets for these tails. Would it be possibe to be sued if rear ended when not using approved tail lights?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraXERacer said:


> very nice, but as with all custom lights, they are not DOT approved... I see some people getting tickets for these tails. Would it be possibe to be sued if rear ended when not using approved tail lights?




yea, my thoughts exactly, my smoked tail lights are not exactly street legal....but i was curious to know about the legal part if u get rear ended, i heard that with altezzas if u get rear ended, u can pretty much lose the case.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> yea, my thoughts exactly, my smoked tail lights are not exactly street legal....but i was curious to know about the legal part if u get rear ended, i heard that with altezzas if u get rear ended, u can pretty much lose the case.


for tail lights to be legal in oregon all they need to do is have red reflective lenses. altezzas have those, therefore they're legal. no need for DOT approval. but, as sketchy as the courts can be... i guess you never can tell.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If he's using the same style lights that ScorchN200SX has used, they are 100% DOT legal.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*finally..skyline tails.. ..yea!!*

..they look [email protected] :thumbup: ..not too sure about them reverse lights thou.. hmm..


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

damn.
these look good.
very clean and subtle while still standing out from the crowd.
i wouldnt mind covering the center light pieces.
in fact, i was thinking of even MISbadging my SE-R.
get a shoddy looking XE badge from the junkyard and stick it on my car ... that way, the Honda guys would be like _OMG DOOD! YOU GOT KILLED BY A XE!_

awesome lights mod!!


----------

